# NMC NEWS 303 /2011



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to thank Phil for his advice, friendship and collaboration. Indeed Phil's English is much better than mine, and he has some knowledge about breeding and exhibiting mice too... :lol: 
It will be a question of weeks or months only, until Spl/* is available in England... One of the leading breeders on the remote island has his hands on them, just guess who it is?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I may die from excitement. 

Though I am still waiting for the Merle Roland! I promise if I get some from you, I will work so very hard to continue your efforts of improving type.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very very nice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Quite a coup!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

RODENTIA is the leading journal about rodents in German language.
The next RODENTIA in March:









Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok if you can read German or live in Germany the publication is no good for mice keepers here


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

geordiesmice said:


> Ok if you can read German or live in Germany the publication is no good for mice keepers here


at least a few people speak or understand more than one single language


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

As George W Bush said "If English was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me"


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Philip... I love you! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway... congratulations on your publication Roland!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> As George W Bush said "If English was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me"


Oh yeah, George W Bush is an interesting man with many interesting opinions...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good 'ol Dubya; a wealth of riches for humorists.

American decline in academic standards now allow a person to get a High School Diploma without having had any foreign language study whatsoever, which makes it about as good as a GED.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont think George W Bush had a brain in his head to be honest


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Now that's not fair. George has said "they misunderestimated me". So give the guy a break!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he has a long break now thank goodness.But I dont know if the one in office at the moment is much better lol


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Now that's not fair. George has said "they misunderestimated me". So give the guy a break!


Hi Philip, you always surprise me. 
This time because your message made you look like an admirer of his mental capacity.

Best as always, Roland


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Talking of mental ability Roland, I would suggest you read seawatches post again.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have started this thread to inform mouse enthusiasts about two new articles about tricolors and mouse genetics. 
Some will be able to read and understand it, some will be not. 
This has very little to do with George W. Bush, Jesus, and little with mental capacity. So I suggest to focus on mice and breeding and will be happy to do this too.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Really? Is that what this thread is all about? I thought it was a self congratulatory post, boasting of the achievements of one particular person, in a language 99% of forum users can't speak or understand. Thank you for putting us all in our place yet again Roland.


----------

